# Best 17 inch CRT Monitor,



## sukanta (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ti all,
  This is confusion regarding 17 inch CRT Monitor.In Digit 'A List' Best is Acer AC715 but you all tell about Samsung 793S or MB.Please tell whichone is better.................

Thanks in advance

Sukanta


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2005)

Syncmaster 793MB,flat & good quality image


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes Samsung 793MB is very good...go for it.


----------



## cybershastri (Sep 16, 2005)

Whats the market price of 793MB??


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 16, 2005)

Samsung MB2 de best 17'' CRT monitor u can in de market.its around 7k.


----------



## mohit (Sep 17, 2005)

Samsung has upgraded the 793MB to 798MB .. this monitor is the best in its class.. beats the shit out of philips n lg... it looks gr8 too... the only prob is the placement of the osd control buttons which is on the side rather than the centre .. else its d best monitor in its range.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

My choice is LG.


----------



## ammusk (Sep 17, 2005)

i use samsung syncmaster 793DF and no probs at all


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone else try to use the samsung in 1280x1024 @ 120HZ? I havent tried 160HZ yet...


----------



## Monster_AMD (Sep 19, 2005)

I also use Samsung 793MB. Its really kool...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 20, 2005)

I just got Acer AF715.. real nice and good functions too..

Ecpetional if u have a high end grf card and like to play games at high res..

there is nothig like DOOM3 on a 1600x1200 res

Acer-Af715 offers 1600x1200@75Hz real kool

Even digit says so.. but it may be difficult to get..
I live in dehradun and i got it after saying a lie that i am setting up a CGI LAB an making some some system and i need 25 monitors.. they were very prompt to attend to me then.. and then i said that i need one sample first.. dude they had no choice but to get me one thru the highway...


What can i say .. i lied only becasue the company lied to me.. their dealed said it was not available.. when the product was being advertised everywhere...


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 20, 2005)

magicbrite2 samsung is cool


----------



## supernova (Sep 25, 2005)

I have been using LG for past 4 years. However, i'll recommend samsung as i have had bad experience with LG.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought a samsung syncmaster.Really good.Its not bulky either.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought a samsung syncmaster.Really good.Its not bulky either.


----------



## club_pranay (Sep 26, 2005)

i am using 793s, no probs yet, 

had a bad exp with LG, so i wont recommend


----------



## mathurkunal (Sep 26, 2005)

The type of Monitor would depend on the Model no and your pocket.


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 26, 2005)

I am using LG775FT and it has never flickered. Though the samsung 798MB looks promising.


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 27, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> Samsung MB2 de best 17'' CRT monitor u can in de market.its around 7k.



i think it's cheaper, actually samsung had launched some scheme of monitor and combo together, so the shopkeepers sell them at lower prices, i got mine for 6400.syncmaster  793Mb.


----------



## sukanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats about LCD ?Can latest game can play without any problem?If yes which one is better?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Sep 28, 2005)

*17" monitor*

i've been using the lg 700sh flat for over a year now and never had a problem and it now costs about 6.8k although the samsung 798mb is also a very good option for slightly more expence.


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 29, 2005)

sukanta said:
			
		

> Whats about LCD ?Can latest game can play without any problem?If yes which one is better?



you will have to spend a handsome amount to get one with good response time, you will get them for as low as 8-10 thousand (15") in the market, but they have poor response and when u play, there will be ghosting, so forget about LCD's if u game even a little and u do not have too much money in the pocket.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 30, 2005)

ViewSonic E70f is very good


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 30, 2005)

divyadbzgt1 said:
			
		

> ViewSonic E70f is very good



any link, what's the refresh rate, price?


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 30, 2005)

sorry double posting...


dont bother, it's about 10000, i dont think it's one of the best available there, get samsung instead.

@divyadbzgt1
BTW what did u like in that monitor


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 30, 2005)

View Sonic E70 costs 6700 only. *www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/crtmonitors/e2series/e70fplussb/


----------



## theexister (Sep 30, 2005)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> I just got Acer AF715.. real nice and good functions too..
> 
> Ecpetional if u have a high end grf card and like to play games at high res..
> 
> ...



Hello All,
This is my first post here. I am also looking to buy a 17" CRT monitor & was looking at the Acer - Af715 thanx to the digit review. I really would like high resolutions since its worthless having a evga 6800 GT 256 with an avg monitor.

How much did the acer cost you rollercoaster?

I called the Acer Mall in Hyderabad (where Im at) & they could not give the model number but said it cost 5800/-


----------

